# December 2012 babies!



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies

I haven't posted on here for a while now. I am 39 and on my 3rd pregnancy in 6 months. This will be my last whatever the outcome as I can't go through this anymore!!! I had MC at 5 wks in november 2011 and MC in Feb 2012 at 7 wks. 

I am pregnant again straight after MC (no AF doc said was ok to try again) and think due 4th Dec ish although I ovulated on CD19/20 a little later because of MC and so might be few days later than this.

I have been lurking around waiting for someone to start a December post but thought I would pluck up courage to do it!! I was part of an october babies thread and soooooooooooooo hope I get to stay with this one until the little christmas pudding pops out fully cooked in time for Santa coming!!

Hope I get some company!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Torontogal

Not at all in your month but just wanted to say congratulations and I really hope this new little bean is a strong and healthy one and that you have a really nice Christmas present!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh thank you and good luck to you, only 3 weeks to go!!


----------



## Clair75

toothfairy29 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I haven't posted on here for a while now. I am 39 and on my 3rd pregnancy in 6 months. This will be my last whatever the outcome as I can't go through this anymore!!! I had MC at 5 wks in november 2011 and MC in Feb 2012 at 7 wks.
> 
> I am pregnant again straight after MC (no AF doc said was ok to try again) and think due 4th Dec ish although I ovulated on CD19/20 a little later because of MC and so might be few days later than this.
> 
> I have been lurking around waiting for someone to start a December post but thought I would pluck up courage to do it!! I was part of an october babies thread and soooooooooooooo hope I get to stay with this one until the little christmas pudding pops out fully cooked in time for Santa coming!!
> 
> Hope I get some company!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

hi hun

am also just 5 weeks and due in december, am 36 and this is my 4th my other 3 are 14,11,10 so this feels all new to me again, am soooo worryed about mc i have never had one but now am older i no there is more risk, OH keeps telling me to not stress, he is over the moon and wonts to tell ppl, i have told him no but my mum is round sunday and he wonts to tell i just dont no :nope:


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Clair75 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
I also have a 13 and 15 year old and a 17 year old stepdaughter. So totally like starting again for me also!!!!! How do you think your other children will react? I think mine will freak out and think it's gross!!! I don't think they are going to take the news well but to be honest I hardly see them these days as they have busy social lives so???!!!!!


----------



## Clair75

toothfairy29 said:


> Hi Clair75
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> I also have a 13 and 15 year old and a 17 year old stepdaughter. So totally like starting again for me also!!!!! How do you think your other children will react? I think mine will freak out and think it's gross!!! I don't think they are going to take the news well but to be honest I hardly see them these days as they have busy social lives so???!!!!!

am really not sure. my little girl said she dont wont any more brothers or sisters so thats not a good start, as for the boys i dont think ther will care lol am not going to tell them for a long time or as long as i can, the older one will notce am not drinking lol and we have a holiday booked for end of may so by then i thik they will no as not be drinking on that, am a bit worryed about the holiday as going to spain and with the flight ill only be 12 /13 weeks but am sure be ok only on plan 2 hours...:wacko:
when are you going to tell your children


----------



## toothfairy29

I don't know to be honest, like you said I will probably wait as long as possible. All being well I want nuchal test at about 11/12 wks so I suppose if the results of this are ok and I manage to get there then about that time? I haven't told anyone with any of the last 3 pregnancies this time around apart from hubby and I didn't even tell him until I had know for 6 days this time!!! Glad I hadn't spread the news as it would have made it harder when I miscarried. Fingers crossed for this time though! Am getting good strong tests and 3+ on the clearblue digi (never got this even at 7wks before) so hope it will all go well! x x x


----------



## buttercupmomm

Hi! Congratulations on your pregnancy!
I'm Tara, I'm 5.3 weeks pregnant, due December 9th :thumbup: I'm 38. 

I have a 9 year old daughter.
My last pregnancy was 2 years ago, I lost the baby at 8 weeks, but the ultra sound said the baby was measuring 5.5 weeks. We never did see a heartbeat. I've also had an ectopic pregnancy but that was before my daughter was born. We haven't been TTC, but haven't been preventing either. 

I am SO nervous this time around, I feel like I am just waiting for something bad to happen. 

Think positive! That is my mantra :winkwink:

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Clair75

buttercupmomm said:


> Hi! Congratulations on your pregnancy!
> I'm Tara, I'm 5.3 weeks pregnant, due December 9th :thumbup: I'm 38.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter.
> My last pregnancy was 2 years ago, I lost the baby at 8 weeks, but the ultra sound said the baby was measuring 5.5 weeks. We never did see a heartbeat. I've also had an ectopic pregnancy but that was before my daughter was born. We haven't been TTC, but haven't been preventing either.
> 
> I am SO nervous this time around, I feel like I am just waiting for something bad to happen.
> 
> Think positive! That is my mantra :winkwink:
> 
> Good Luck to you!

hi hun

welcome and Congratulations on your pregnancy to,:happydance: positive thinking babe, all will be well just take each day one at a time and we will get to the finishing line, :hugs:


----------



## Halle71

Hello ladies

I'm 40 and I have a little girl who is three in June so this is our second and last baby. I am due on December 1st.

I had an early miscarriage at 6 weeks before my DD was conceived so I am still a little nervous but I am getting very strong symptoms so hoping all is well. 

Has anyone else not seen their GP yet? I'm finding it difficult to get there because of work but I'm worried I will have a late scan if I don't go soon.

Hx


----------



## buttercupmomm

Halle71, I haven't had a Dr's appointment yet. My first one is May 3rd. I am kinda happy about that though as I will be 8 +5 weeks. My last pregnancy ended at 5.5 (miscarried at 8 weeks) So if everything is still good by 8+5 I will feel so much better. 

I'm trying not to rush anything, but 3 more weeks seems like a long time to wonder.


----------



## Nrs2772

Congrats!


----------



## munch

Hi girls, Congrats on your pregnancies, thinking positively for all of you. Honeybee we have already blogged to each other on December Snowflakes :) 

I am 39 and will be turning 40 in December (yikes!) around time baby due. DH is 34. We have one DD each mine 9, his 6 and one together 20 months. I am fortunate that I have never had an mc, I am worried though re abnormalities due to my age. 

Looking forward to following your pregnancies. X


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies, 

I got my BFP on Friday of last week and if all goes well i will be due on the 24th December. In the past 9 months i have had 1 MC, 2CP's and an ectopic so i am extremely nervous about this one. It does feel a little different though so i thought i would pop on here and find some ladies due around the same time. 

Wendy
x


----------



## Want a 4th

Clair75 said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> I haven't posted on here for a while now. I am 39 and on my 3rd pregnancy in 6 months. This will be my last whatever the outcome as I can't go through this anymore!!! I had MC at 5 wks in november 2011 and MC in Feb 2012 at 7 wks.
> 
> I am pregnant again straight after MC (no AF doc said was ok to try again) and think due 4th Dec ish although I ovulated on CD19/20 a little later because of MC and so might be few days later than this.
> 
> I have been lurking around waiting for someone to start a December post but thought I would pluck up courage to do it!! I was part of an october babies thread and soooooooooooooo hope I get to stay with this one until the little christmas pudding pops out fully cooked in time for Santa coming!!
> 
> Hope I get some company!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hi hun
> 
> am also just 5 weeks and due in december, am 36 and this is my 4th my other 3 are 14,11,10 so this feels all new to me again, am soooo worryed about mc i have never had one but now am older i no there is more risk, OH keeps telling me to not stress, he is over the moon and wonts to tell ppl, i have told him no but my mum is round sunday and he wonts to tell i just dont no :nope:Click to expand...


Hi :) I'm 39 and prego with my 4th! Mine are 12, 10 and 7, so it has been a while as well! Just feeling very nauseous even before the BFP! Good luck to both of you! I am due around Dec 15th :)


----------



## HPMINI

I'm not quite sure but I think (all being well) I will be due at Christmas! Can hardly believe I am saying it.
Very exciting. First midwife appointment (as apparently I don't need to see the GP) is on 4th May


----------



## kayteebee

Hi everyone. Some of you I think I've bumped into over the past few weeks. I'm nervous too. 4 weeks and 4 days so far so very very early. I have a 20 month old and had an mc in December...results were Down's Syndrome. I'm 39 and husby is 40 with rheumatoid arthritis. Finding myself worrying at every moment I'm not nauseous. What will be will be I guess...it's just on my mind all the time.


----------



## Wendyk07

Well today is bringing more stitch like pains on an off and i feel like i just ate Sunday lunch for 10. I hope this is a good sign. 

I wont get seen until i reach 7 weeks when they will give me an US because if my history. I bet this is the longest 3 weeks ever. :)

How are we all today?


----------



## Wendyk07

HPMINI said:


> I'm not quite sure but I think (all being well) I will be due at Christmas! Can hardly believe I am saying it.
> Very exciting. First midwife appointment (as apparently I don't need to see the GP) is on 4th May

All going well i will be the 24th/25th. What a christmas pressie that will be for us both. :)


----------



## HPMINI

Will forever have the challenge about making a birthday special too!! And no joint presents!!


----------



## HPMINI

Wendyk07 -would love to keep in touch to compare notes!


----------



## manuiti

:wave: and congratulations to everyone! i'm 37 and have got my first ever bfp after my first round of ivf/icsi thanks to me having low ovarian reserve. i've tested positive for 3 days now, so am accepting that it's not a fluke. i'm exactly 4 weeks, so very very early days too. i know it could all disappear so easily, so i've decided i'm just going to enjoy it for as long as it lasts. i've also got a step daughter who's 8 and step son who's 5, but they live with their mum most of the time. i've got to wait for my first beta until the 23rd and my edd is December 27th. 

looking forward to getting to know all of you. :flower:


----------



## HPMINI

What symptoms are you all getting? I hate this all being first time and all - bit nervous! Excited to but feel that I have such a responsibility!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies
I haven't posted on here for a while but nice to see so many others have joined me!
I had an early scan on tuesday at 7 weeks, the little monkey nut is measuring a few days less but I expected this as I ovulated on day 20 instead of 14-17. It was tiny but we saw the heartbeat nice and clear.
I am feeling very very sick and throwing up every morning. I am taking 50mg B6 every morning and evening and I think this helps a little. Lots of fizzy drinks to sip too. Boobs are totally killing in the evening or if I get cold?? My pants are getting tight too!
Here is my scan pic!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## manuiti

What a wonderful scan pic toothfairy!!! It's all just so amazing!!! :happydance:

hpmini - at the moment i'm getting loads of twinges and mini-cramps, i taste blood/metal at the back of my throat, i have a sense of smell that should belong to a superhero, i had to take a nap after lunch today i was so tired but that might have just been down to not sleeping too well last night & i feel mildy queasy from time to time but a soda cracker and some water so far seems to settle that. gosh! i didn't think i had many symptoms, but now that i've written them down... :haha:

hope everyone's doing ok so far :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you manuiti it was mad to see it. This little nut not even a full centimeter big with a clear as day beating heart flickering away. Congratulations on your BFP it sounds like you have worked really hard to get there. I think all the nausea is a good sign. Lots of hormones!


----------



## Wendyk07

manuiti said:


> :wave: and congratulations to everyone! i'm 37 and have got my first ever bfp after my first round of ivf/icsi thanks to me having low ovarian reserve. i've tested positive for 3 days now, so am accepting that it's not a fluke. i'm exactly 4 weeks, so very very early days too. i know it could all disappear so easily, so i've decided i'm just going to enjoy it for as long as it lasts. i've also got a step daughter who's 8 and step son who's 5, but they live with their mum most of the time. i've got to wait for my first beta until the 23rd and my edd is December 27th.
> 
> looking forward to getting to know all of you. :flower:

Congratulations hun, I wont get any betas done here so i'll just have to sit it out until i reach 7 weeks for an US.


----------



## Wendyk07

HPMINI said:


> What symptoms are you all getting? I hate this all being first time and all - bit nervous! Excited to but feel that I have such a responsibility!!!

I am getting the odd twingy/stitch like pain every so often and i feel like i have eaten a watermelon whole. 

Hows you?


----------



## Wendyk07

toothfairy29 said:


> Hello ladies
> I haven't posted on here for a while but nice to see so many others have joined me!
> I had an early scan on tuesday at 7 weeks, the little monkey nut is measuring a few days less but I expected this as I ovulated on day 20 instead of 14-17. It was tiny but we saw the heartbeat nice and clear.
> I am feeling very very sick and throwing up every morning. I am taking 50mg B6 every morning and evening and I think this helps a little. Lots of fizzy drinks to sip too. Boobs are totally killing in the evening or if I get cold?? My pants are getting tight too!
> Here is my scan pic!!

WOW! am loving your scan pic. I cant wait to get to 7 weeks and see my wee bean. :)


----------



## HPMINI

My boobs hurt a lot - I have always had big boobs but I feel (maybe it's in the mind) that they're bigger than they were!
I am often feeling nauseous but not yet actually been sick - I guess that will wait til a really inconvenient time!!
I do keep getting stitch like twingy pains and I was so tired last night! 
I did have the metallic taste - quite early on actually.
Roll on 4th May - first midwife appointment to cement the feeling!
It's so hard people not knowing - as there's some things I am avoiding doing!


----------



## Fifipots

Hi all
This is my first post, I'm 36 and this is baby number 4, I have 2 older kids 12 & 10 and a little girl who's 3 in July, I've worked out I'm due around the 11th December, which would be fine except that everyone of my babies has been over due with the last 2 induced, totally worried about needing induction again as it'll be Christmas! Not a good time to be away from the other children, 
Think I'm 6 + 4 at the mo and went to docs this week, just want they first scan to see the baby is actually there and I'm not imagining it!!!
The only pregnancy sign I have so far it tiredness but that could just be because I'm shattered all the time and nothing to do with pregnancy!!! Time will tell 
Looking forward to making some friends who'll be due around the same time xx


----------



## Fifipots

:dohh:Poor grammar! Blooming predictive text


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Fifi and congrats!


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, and congratulations to all of you :flower:
I'm 36 and have just discovered that I'm pregnant for the second time. I have a daughter who is just over a year old and I'm delighted (and of course a bit anxious) to be expecting a sibling for her :cloud9: My EDD according to when I started my last period is 27th December so there is potential for a Christmas or New Year baby.

My main symptoms so far is I'm knackered, have heavy, sore boobies and cramps and twinges. I too feel nauseous but without actually being sick as yet.

A slightly weirder symptom is drooling - yuk! A few times today and yesterday I've noticed some drool escape the corner of my mouth. Not a good look...
Anyway I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months and look forward to getting to know you better as we share our pregnancy experiences x


----------



## Quisty

Hello All, I was previous in the June thread, due on June 12th. My husband and I terminated our pregnancy at just over 20 weeks due to the fact that severe spina bifida was detected at our 20 week u/s. Our precious daughter, Claire Olea was born on January 26th and we buried her on February 1st. My husband and I decided to try for another baby and after doing a pregnancy test this morning I was thrilled to get a BFP. I have never fallen pregnant easily, 1.5 years with our DD1, 10 months with our DS1 and 2 years with our beloved Claire. Considering I am now 39, I had prepared myself for the fact we might not conceive again so this is such a welcome surprise. DH and I are dearly hoping for a healthy baby around the new year, due 30th December.


----------



## Buster23

Hi ladies,
this is my first time to this thread aswell. I am v tentatively looking forward to sharing my journey with u all. All your stories are different but all courageous and have given me courage. Just did test today and am 4+2, had chem pg last mth so am v nervous at the mo especially considering I was sure I was getting my AF. Am v crampy and have lower back pain and crabby form. Any of u have these symptoms?


----------



## TaraMum

Hi everyone! I'm Tara, currently just over 4 weeks pregnant. This is my 4th pregnancy, my son Ethan is 14, I had a stillbirth at 39 weeks in 1991 and MC at 4 weeks in 1999. We only stopped using condoms on our wedding night on March 3rd so we're over the moon that I've conceived so quickly (I turned 37 in January). 
I'm feeling the nerves somewhat, been a bit achey/crampy and I had a little spotting on Thursday night but the 4th pg test I did today showed a VERY strong positive line so keeping fingers, toes and eyes crossed that our poppyseed is snuggled in tightly! 

Much love to all the other mums expecting a December baby! :)


----------



## LalaR

Hi,
This is my first visit to this section. I am 36 years old and we are pregnant with our first. This is my 3rd pregnancy since we got married in August 2011 - 2 very early miscarriages/chemicals. This time I have had hcg levels much higher than ever before - over 3000 at 4+6weeks.
I am now 5+3 and my EDD is 21st Dec (based on ovulation so I am sure after my scan they will alter it!) Because of my previous losses I am getting to have an early scan at 6+6 weeks and I can not wait. Still a bit anxious as I have been having the odd episode of light brown discharge in the past week. Fingers crossed for a healthy bean growing inside.


----------



## manuiti

:wave: starlight, quisty, buster, tara & lala. Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## manuiti

I'm just back from having my first beta, and now I've got to wait until 6pm tomorrow to get my results. It's like a cruel form of torture!!! :dohh:


----------



## Buster23

manuiti said:


> I'm just back from having my first beta, and now I've got to wait until 6pm tomorrow to get my results. It's like a cruel form of torture!!! :dohh:

ok sorry for the ignorance this is my 3rd pg n never heard of beta!


----------



## Wendyk07

:hi: starlight, quisty, buster, tara & lala.

Congratulations on your pregancy. Cant wait to chat/laugh with/cry with(ruddy hormones lol) you all as we go through each passing day/month/trimester.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Buster23 said:


> manuiti said:
> 
> 
> I'm just back from having my first beta, and now I've got to wait until 6pm tomorrow to get my results. It's like a cruel form of torture!!! :dohh:
> 
> ok sorry for the ignorance this is my 3rd pg n never heard of beta!Click to expand...

Hi hun, 

Its the tests that measure the HCG level in your blood. Called betas because its a series of tests i think. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Well today i am soooooo tired and i am getting some twingy pains. Not painful but enough to notice. I cannot wait to my 7 week scan so i can finally relax and enjoy beign pregnant. :)


----------



## Buster23

Thks Wendy! - thats not something i'v ever been offered - maybe not done in Ireland, as a matter of fact gp's dont even want to see u until 8 wks and then u get a hosp app at 16wks, of course this is all with a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Wendyk07

Buster23 said:


> Thks Wendy! - thats something i'v ever been offered - maybe not done in Ireland, as a matter of fact gp's dont even want to see u until 8 wks and then u het a hosp app at 16wks, of course this is all with a healthy pregnancy

GP's here dont offer the blood tests routinely either. In Scotland you get a 12/13 week scan and then depending on the hospital a 20 weeks scan. I have to let my GP know so that i can get referred to a MW/hospital and get the paperwork done for the free dentistry etc. I will get a 7 week scan at the early pregnancy dept because of the ectopic and the CP's. Just as well as i would be in a straight jacket if i had to wait 12/13 weeks. 

x


----------



## Buster23

have to say this time round i wouldnt mind an early scan either, might talk to my gp and let her know had a cp also n see if she can organise scan.


----------



## manuiti

Buster23 said:


> Thks Wendy! - thats not something i'v ever been offered - maybe not done in Ireland, as a matter of fact gp's dont even want to see u until 8 wks and then u get a hosp app at 16wks, of course this is all with a healthy pregnancy

I think I have to do it because I've just been through an IVF cycle. I guess they need to have the scientific evidence that what they've done has worked or not. :shrug:


----------



## Wendyk07

Buster23 said:


> have to say this time round i wouldnt mind an early scan either, might talk to my gp and let her know had a cp also n see if she can organise scan.

Its well worth asking about hun. They must have a service somewhere for people that have had MC's etc. I hope she manages to organise one for you hun. 

x


----------



## Wendyk07

manuiti said:


> Buster23 said:
> 
> 
> Thks Wendy! - thats not something i'v ever been offered - maybe not done in Ireland, as a matter of fact gp's dont even want to see u until 8 wks and then u get a hosp app at 16wks, of course this is all with a healthy pregnancy
> 
> I think I have to do it because I've just been through an IVF cycle. I guess they need to have the scientific evidence that what they've done has worked or not. :shrug:Click to expand...

They will probably want to keep an eye on you as well i'd imagine. I would love a set of betas done for peace of mind. When do you get your next lot of blood drawn? Do they wait 48hrs from your result or 48hrs from when they drew the last lot?


----------



## Wendyk07

The pain across my bikini line is not getting stronger. No constant but defiantely sorer than earlier. think i will go and lie down for a bit. :hi:


----------



## manuiti

Wendyk07 said:


> They will probably want to keep an eye on you as well i'd imagine. I would love a set of betas done for peace of mind. When do you get your next lot of blood drawn? Do they wait 48hrs from your result or 48hrs from when they drew the last lot?

I have no idea. I have to get these results first, then call my clinic (which is in another city) and then I assume they'll tell me what to do next. I find it bizarre that they make you wait so long before testing as well, though I'm sure they've got they're reasons.

Hope your lie down helped. Always good to listen to your body. :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, I'm due Nov 28th or Dec 1st :shrug: depends on which doctor you ask:winkwink: 

Hope you don't mind if I join in, I've been kind of fluttering about in the pregnancy forums because it still seems unreal.

I'm not having a scan until I'm 13 weeks:nope: it seems so far away right now and my midwife appt isn't until May either but my regular gp is seeing me until I go to the clinic:wacko: I have a 15 DD and 14 DS but I had them in canada which things are totally different there, I sometimes feel like I'm on a different planet trying to figure out how things are done here:nope:


----------



## Wendyk07

crystal443 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm due Nov 28th or Dec 1st :shrug: depends on which doctor you ask:winkwink:
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join in, I've been kind of fluttering about in the pregnancy forums because it still seems unreal.
> 
> I'm not having a scan until I'm 13 weeks:nope: it seems so far away right now and my midwife appt isn't until May either but my regular gp is seeing me until I go to the clinic:wacko: I have a 15 DD and 14 DS but I had them in canada which things are totally different there, I sometimes feel like I'm on a different planet trying to figure out how things are done here:nope:

Hi Crystal :hi:

I know what you mean about it all seeming so unreal. Its really hard to work things out here as well. It all depends where you stay and what hospital you would be going to as to how many scans you get and when they see you. I didnt get offered a 20 week scan last time so i went private. If i stayed 2 miles up the road i would have been offered one. Its so frustrating. Sometimes i wonder why i am still sane. With all the ttc and waiting on that BFP, then hoping for a sticky and now waiting on a scan and then it will be the wait until the 12/13 week scan. 

Hope you are keeping well.

:hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi lovely ladies...
How are we all doing? I'm 8wks today and for the first time I get a raspberry!! 
I am suffering badly with morning sickness. Pretty much all day nausea, being sick 2-3 times a day. Absolutely knackered too. Having to eat every couple of hours and have put on 3lb already much to my disgust!! I have just had to let out the button on my work trousers too! My boobs are totally huge and hurt badly especially when they get cold!! I'm having trouble sleeping for some reason too. Otherwise ok!!
Still haven't managed to get my head round being pregnant and most of the time find it hard to be positive or excited about it.....its hard to be thrilled when you're throwing up or trying to keep lunch down!!!
How about you guys??


----------



## manuiti

Oh toothfairy, you poor thing. I can imagine it's not easy to be positive when you feel like that.

:wave: Crystal.

Got my hCG beta result back from yesterday's test - 755 mIU/ml. Just waiting for the clinic to call me now so that I can tell them and I can find out what happens next.


----------



## toothfairy29

I think 755 sounds pretty good for just over 4 wks?? In hope all's well for you?
The thing that helps me keep going is knowing that every sick day is another crossed off the list!!! X


----------



## manuiti

Just got my call and they're happy with the results, no need for another one. Now I'm to make an appointment for a scan in two weeks time. But it's never easy. My RE is the one who does the scans. He gets back from holiday the day before I head off on holiday for 3 weeks and doesn't attend at the clinic until half an hour before my flight which is obviously not going to work out. So the midwife is going to talk to him about it and will call me back tomorrow to see what he suggests. It's never simple with me! :blush:


----------



## Quisty

Chemical pregnancy for me unfortunately. Started bleeding today :(


----------



## crystal443

Quisty- I'm so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Wendy- I think we'll end up paying for one private scan to find out gender etc. unless we get a 20 week scan which I hope we do, we'll see I guess :wacko: I would be very frustrated if I had to pay because I lived a few minutes up the road...very frustrated.

Manuiti- That is great!!!! My beta was 603 or something like that at the beginning of week 4 and they said that level would be between 4-6 weeks pregnant and I didn't have to go back, although most ladies say they should see it double before saying its ok. I asked my doc and she said they know its doubling fine if its at that level :shrug: Good luck getting your appointment for your scan!!!!

Toothfairy- sorry your feeling so horrible, hopefully it eases up soon for you:thumbup: the only thing that works for me is light snacks :shrug:


----------



## manuiti

Quisty - I'm so sorry hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Thanks for that reassurance Crystal. I feel much happier after reading that. :flower:


----------



## Terangela

I'll be 35 in 2 1/2 months and due Dec22/12. This is my 4th. Complete shock to us. All my other 3 were fertility drug babies, this one obviously wasn't. It is starting to sink in. This is the first pg that I have ever worried about m/c. No signs of that happening, but I think because it wasn't planned that I worry more.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh flower I'm really sorry x x x


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Angela!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Angela- Congrats!!!!! This is my first "natural" pregnancy as well, I'm 37..the other two were fertility meds and I had 3 cycles of failed IVF this time so I totally get what your saying and I worry too but I just hope it was a really good egg :thumbup:

I had a horrific migraine last night:nope: I get them while not pregnant but I've had 4 since I found out I was pregnant :shrug: anyone else get them? I hope they stop in the second tri:thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Quisty said:


> Chemical pregnancy for me unfortunately. Started bleeding today :(


((((Quisty)))) I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Manuiti- Thats a great number hun. Am so pleased.

Toothfairy- Sorry you are feeling crappy hun. I never had MS with my son but a lot of my friends did so i know how awful it can be.

x


----------



## manuiti

Got my first scan booked for May 4th which will have me at 6w+1. Really hoping to be lucky enough to be able to hear a heartbeat. :flower:


----------



## Garnet

I going to join I'm due December 23.


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Garnet! Congratulations!

Morning sickness kicked in for me last night and this morning I'm just lying here feeling really yuck. Not feeling the desire to throw up yet but just totally overcome with nausea. Ooooof. Really hoping it doesn't get worse than this. But to keep my PMA going, it means I'm still pregnant so I'm going to try and enjoy that thought more than I'm not enjoying feeling like this.

Hope everyone's doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## Buster23

oh, u know, i was just thinking today its great i'm not getting any ms this time but of course its still v early days andu just proved that!
Welcome Garnet


----------



## manuiti

lol - keep thinking it though buster!!! you never know, it might not happen. :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Garnet said:


> I going to join I'm due December 23.


:wohoo: :wohoo: Hi hun :hi:


----------



## Buster23

Question for all of u lovely pg ladies! - i did a cheap pg test at only 4 wks+1 and it came up with a really strong clear line. With my last pg i found the cheap tests didnt even give me a positive until bout 5 and half weeks - have read somewhere (and yes maybe i should stop reading too many things) that strong hcg levels could indicate twins (yes slightly worried), so anyone hear/have experience of the same??


----------



## Wendyk07

Buster23 said:


> Question for all of u lovely pg ladies! - i did a cheap pg test at only 4 wks+1 and it came up with a really strong clear line. With my last pg i found the cheap tests didnt even give me a positive until bout 5 and half weeks - have read somewhere (and yes maybe i should stop reading too many things) that strong hcg levels could indicate twins (yes slightly worried), so anyone hear/have experience of the same??


Ooo Buster its possible :winkwink:. I googled a bit and it seems to vary. Are you having an early scan?


----------



## Wendyk07

Just got a 3+ on a digi. I can start to relax a little now. Its not a CP :wohoo:

I should get a scan in two weeks and now i cannot wait. :)


----------



## Garnet

Wendyk07 said:


> Just got a 3+ on a digi. I can start to relax a little now. Its not a CP :wohoo:
> 
> I should get a scan in two weeks and now i cannot wait. :)

How exciting:thumbup::flower::flower::baby:


----------



## Buster23

Wendyk07 said:


> Buster23 said:
> 
> 
> Question for all of u lovely pg ladies! - i did a cheap pg test at only 4 wks+1 and it came up with a really strong clear line. With my last pg i found the cheap tests didnt even give me a positive until bout 5 and half weeks - have read somewhere (and yes maybe i should stop reading too many things) that strong hcg levels could indicate twins (yes slightly worried), so anyone hear/have experience of the same??
> 
> 
> Ooo Buster its possible :winkwink:. I googled a bit and it seems to vary. Are you having an early scan?Click to expand...

Haven't even gone to GP yet but you know what I think I will just have to sit myself down and tell myself to relax:dohh:
By the way Wendy - the correct answer was noooooo, dont be thinking like that:haha:
And congrats on your most recent result


----------



## toothfairy29

Wendy that's great! It's a nice feeling isn't it?!
Buster, it can be sign of twins or a girl or maybe implanted sooner than your last?


----------



## ttcnyc73

Hi Everyone,

I'm pregnant with my first baby at 39! I don't know about everyone else, but I was barraged by so many articles/people/even doctors saying how hard it would be for me to get pregnant, that the whole idea of trying was very stressful. Surprisingly, we were able to get pregnant on our first try. I expected it to be so much harder and I am extremely grateful as I know how hard it can be for so many of us at this age. 

Due December 8th, three weeks before I turn 40! No spotting and no morning sickness. We had our first doctor's appointment on April 18th and were able to get a scan as well as hear the heartbeat. It truly felt 'real' after we saw our tiny little baby on the screen.

For those of you suffering from nausea and morning sickness, I HIGHLY recommend acupuncture. I started going in March when we decided to start trying. It helps prepare the uterus for pregnancy and in general brings more blood to the uterus in your first trimester. It also really, really helps with morning sickness and exhaustion. 

Congrats and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Buster23

toothfairy29 said:


> Wendy that's great! It's a nice feeling isn't it?!
> Buster, it can be sign of twins or a girl or maybe implanted sooner than your last?

Twins - maybe not, girl would be great as have 2 boys already, having said that I adore my boys so would be very happy with another and of course if twins double the blessing just a little getting used to I'd imagine:wacko:

Welcome ttc, congrats on your 1st pg such a special time, don't even think about your age, when your ready your ready and just don't listen to any negative comments coming your way.:hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hiya:)

I am pregnant with my first! Wow.. it feels weird to write that actually lol Congrats to everyone else btw:) I am still adjusting to the whole reality of it. I am 5 weeks and 1 day so into my sixth week. I know the first scan is a biggie. Nervous about that one...

I am due late December unless I go the Csection route in which case I will be scheduled for Dec 20th. I am torn about which way to go on that one there seem to be negatives both ways so I am procrastinating...

ok I am rambling now...sorry. Cant wait to read about how everyone is progressing and to get to know you all :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Wendyk07

ttcnyc73 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm pregnant with my first baby at 39! I don't know about everyone else, but I was barraged by so many articles/people/even doctors saying how hard it would be for me to get pregnant, that the whole idea of trying was very stressful. Surprisingly, we were able to get pregnant on our first try. I expected it to be so much harder and I am extremely grateful as I know how hard it can be for so many of us at this age.
> 
> Due December 8th, three weeks before I turn 40! No spotting and no morning sickness. We had our first doctor's appointment on April 18th and were able to get a scan as well as hear the heartbeat. It truly felt 'real' after we saw our tiny little baby on the screen.
> 
> For those of you suffering from nausea and morning sickness, I HIGHLY recommend acupuncture. I started going in March when we decided to start trying. It helps prepare the uterus for pregnancy and in general brings more blood to the uterus in your first trimester. It also really, really helps with morning sickness and exhaustion.
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone!

Congratulations hun. :wohoo:

I never got MS with my last pregnancy but over the last few days i have felt a little nausea so i think i will look into accupuncture just in case. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Madeline said:


> hiya:)
> 
> I am pregnant with my first! Wow.. it feels weird to write that actually lol Congrats to everyone else btw:) I am still adjusting to the whole reality of it. I am 5 weeks and 1 day so into my sixth week. I know the first scan is a biggie. Nervous about that one...
> 
> I am due late December unless I go the Csection route in which case I will be scheduled for Dec 20th. I am torn about which way to go on that one there seem to be negatives both ways so I am procrastinating...
> 
> ok I am rambling now...sorry. Cant wait to read about how everyone is progressing and to get to know you all :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

Congratulations hun :wohoo:

which ever route you take it will be truely magical. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

I'm feeling great today. :)

My boobs are not as sore as they have been and although i felt a little sick earlier after eating something i felt fine. I am going to enjoy this lack of symptoms for as long as i can. :)

How are you all today?


----------



## Madeline

hi Wendy thks and congrats to u to:) we r not that far apart from each other. I hope the symptoms free continues :)

congrats ttcnyc thats great news:) wow hearing the heartbeat must have been amazing :)


Madeline xxx


----------



## manuiti

Welcome ttcnyc! Lucky you getting knocked up on the first try - congrats!! :thumbup: 

:wave: Madeline - congrats!!! This is my first too - it's so exciting isn't it?!

Wendy - yay for lack of symptoms! :happydance:

afm - Just counting down to scan day now. 5 days to go. I soooo hope there's something there!


----------



## Madeline

hi manuiti

congrats on your first! it is exciting:)

madeline xxx


----------



## SaucySac38

Hi everyone. I am 38 and my SO is 39 and we are expecting our first one together (we have 2 daughters from his first marriage) December 3 or 4. We had a mc in December and conceived again after two periods (I am fertile!). My midwives are wonderful and think I am the perfect age for my pregnancy. We have had our first scan and saw the heartbeat. Due to my tilted uterus, we could not hear it yet but will try again at my 12 week appointment. I have opted to not have another ultrasound until 18 weeks unless something feels like it is wrong. 

I am excited and not as nervous as I was when I was pregnant the first time. I have some nausea, my appetite comes and goes, my sleep pattern is wacky, I am exhausted most of the time and my boobs are tender all of the time BUT I will take it all for a sticky peanut. 

I hope we all have a happy and healthy 9 months (or 7 now since I have made it to month 3).


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies :hugs: sorry I've been MIA for a few days, I've been:sick: morning,noon and night, it got better for a few days and then BAM it kicked back in even worse then it was. Even the screen scrolling makes me queasy:wacko: Thankfully there should only be a few more weeks of this:haha::haha:

Garnet- so glad to see you :hugs::hugs: 

Manuiti- can't wait for your scan

Wendy- you must be welcoming the symptoms:thumbup: 

Hi and congrats to everyone and to all the new ladies:hugs::hugs: Yahhhhhh more babies:baby::thumbup:


----------



## syberspaced

Hi everyone, I am 41 and my SO is 43 and I am *fingers crossed* 5 weeks pregnant after a miscarriage in December. My edd is 12.22.12. I am terrified that something will be horribly wrong on my first scan, which is May 2. I have a 16 and 12 year old daughters from my first marriage. My SO has no children and is sort of looking like a deer in the headlights after the December miscarriage. Just praying the scan shows a yolk sac and that there's a bean in there...


----------



## SaucySac38

Rooting for you syberspaced as I know how you feel.


----------



## crystal443

Syberspaced- I hope everything turns out well for you with this pregnancy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HPMINI

How is everyone doing in this December thread?
I'm doing alright. Bit like Saucysac said above. Tender boobs, tired and odd sleep patterns. Not that may sleep patterns are much good doing shift work anyway!
Haven't yet been sick but been feeling quite nauseous driving to and from work!


----------



## Terangela

Thanks ladies for the welcome. 

Welcome to all the new ladies!

6w, 4d... Starting to debate diclectin or not. I have been vomiting more and more. 4 times this morning and then felt sick after lunch until now. But those pills make me so tired that I can't function on them. I'm pretty tired as it is! I have a scan booked for May 14th. I had one on 4w, 6d to date the pg. so this time it'll be noise to see a baby and hb. 1 w and 5 d away, but who's counting? LOL!!! 

Really enjoying reading others stories.


----------



## syberspaced

How are are the December mamas doing today? 

I just had my first scan, the tech was able to get and hear the heartbeat, 133 bpm's, and beanie measures at 6 weeks, 6 days. I am still terrified as I was more than twice this in December (I miscarried at 14 weeks) but I am thrilled they could see something today! My next scan isn't until June 11th, then they will do the non invasive genetics testing. I was offered to do amnio before then, but I think the risk would outweigh the benefit? Anyway, breathing a sigh of relief for the day. 

Hope everyone is doing ok!:flower:


----------



## crystal443

syberspaced- that is great news...awww I'm so jealous I want to hear a HB :) I'll be glad to go to the clinic on the 23rd so we can hear the HB etc. scan is booked for the 25th. I'll be 13 weeks by then, things seem to take forever and a day here :wacko:

HPMINI-I hope the morning sickness doen't get to bad for you, I got sick a few times but mostly it was just a nasty queasy feeling :wacko: kinda like constant motion sickness

Terangela- did you get sick in all your pregnancies? Hopefully it won't be too bad :hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

Congrats on the heartbeat syberspaced! It is said that it diminishes the risk of mc significantly if not completely so here's to that strong heart.

Terangela - I can't imagine. Like Crystal mine is more a constant feeling of sea sickness with no actual vomiting though it feels like it could happen at anytime. Does food help at all? Bland foods like saltines or white rice?


----------



## goldie66

Hi Girlies can I join :flower:..

I thought I was 7weeks 5days today,but I requested a early scan and I'm actually 8weeks 4 days. Over the moon..:happydance:

Even though AF was here 10th March,I must have ovulated early.:shrug:
Didn't do CBFM that mth as was feed up and only had one stick left..

Midwife said either that or :baby: is on steroids :haha:
She also said has a very strong heartbeat..

This is our first..

I have no sickness what so ever.tender boobs and got a big swollen bloated belly.

Hope everyone doing great and can't wait to see our snowflakes..xxxx
 



Attached Files:







043.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HPMINI

The CMFM was odd for me - it started showing high fertility around about day 7 or 9, can't quite remember and then it showed me as high fertility for the rest of the month. I was really confused about when I would be ovulating!!! Day 26 it came up with peak fertility. BFP about one week later when I tested!


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :) Hope everyone has a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

:wave: to all the newbies! Hope everyone is doing okay.

I went for my first scan (at 6w+1) yesterday. I was so scared that there wasn't going to be anything there. But everything was fine. I even got to hear & see its little heart beat going at 100bpm. It's mind blowing!!!! And yes there is another sac present but it's empty & tiny in comparison. My RE reckons it'll be reabsorbed in the next few days. I would have been thrilled to have twins but with hubby away so much it would have been quite a challenge(!), so I'm happy as anything with one! Oh, and bean is the blob between the two sets of crosshairs, measuring in at 1.8mm. :cloud9: It finally feels real now. :happydance:

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/fe9560ed.jpg


----------



## Wendyk07

Fabulous scans ladies :). I hope mine is as clear as yours this week. I am going to call epas on Tuesday and see when they can fit me in. i am so nervous. Nausea has hit me big time. Its one of the reasons that i havent been online much. With work, a toddler and nausea i just dont have the energy. Havent been sick though so i suppose that is a bonus. Am still getting niggly pains every so often so i hope thats a good sign. 

Hope you are all well. 

Wendy
x


----------



## starlight2801

I am sad to say I am no longer expecting my December baby. 
I wish all of you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months and hope to be back at some point soon xxx


----------



## SaucySac38

Oh Starlight. I am so sorry.:hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi Ladies,

Havent had my first scan yet, but doing the math AF came on 16th March last- so think i'm onto my 7th week? This is my first pregnancy and it's a suprise as we weren't TTC and i was on the pill....but i'm very please with my suprise.

Think that makes LO a December baby :)

Got an appointment this week with the GP to arrange date for scan ect- (well i think that's what happens, this is all new to me lol)

Be nice to get to know you all :)


----------



## ChelliBelle

Oh Starlight :( I'm so sad to hear about your loss. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## bobbypin5

Hello ladies. I'm new to the forum and newly expecting. My EDD is somewhere btwn 12/30/12 and 1/3/13. I stopped charting after many disappointing months of trying to get PG. 
In fact, DH and I had the vasectomy talk just about 2 weeks ago. And SURPRISE! My period didn't show when it was supposed to (4/27). On 5/1, I took a test and it immediately went positive. My LMP was 3/25. Now I'm waiting for a dr. appt.

I'm nervous and excited. DH and I have 2 DDs (14, 11) and I have a step-son who is 16.
What have we gotten ourselves into? :)


----------



## Wendyk07

I'm so sorry for your loss Starlight. :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Sorry for your loss Starlight. :(

Welcome new ladies!

Morning sickness is brutal here this last week I have been vomiting 3-7 times a day. I've been super tired too so I am opting not to take diclectin or I won't be able to function I get so tired on it. I don't know how much longer I can hide my PG. I am that tired, like I have a new born in the house and then vomiting a lot. I still have 8 days until my dating scan. I am hoping the next 8 days fly past. My DH is still in disbelief that we are expecting #4. I can't wait to be able to share with everyone we are expecting another. Hope the weeks pass fast waiting until June when I am 12 weeks to tell any more people. I am glad I have a few people that know (my parents, my bro and SIL, two friends) I am still in shock most of the time still.


----------



## crystal443

So sorry for your loss Starlight :hugs::hugs: Hope your back soon!!

Mainuiti-LOVE the scan photo I'm going to hop over to your journal now..I haven't been online this weekend so just catching up now :hugs:

Hi everyone else, hope everyone is well...Wendy can't wait to see your scan too!! Very exciting...I still have afew weeks to go before I get my scan :wacko: but its getting closer!!


----------



## manuiti

I'm so sorry for your loss Starlight. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

:hi: ladies,

Well i called Epas thie morning and because i am not an emergency they cant fit me in this week. They have given me an appointment for next Tuesday morning at 8:15am. So i have to wait a week and it will be hard but at least i know there is definatley a scan at the end of it. :)


----------



## crystal443

Wendy- glad you got your appointment :thumbup: can't wait to see your scan photos :hugs:


----------



## goldie66

So so sorry for your loss Starlight,sending you loads of :hugs: xxx


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

How is everyone? 

I still have a few days to go until scan and i am extremely anxious. I can't sleep for worrying that there is something wrong. Yeah my boobs are sore but that's about it. The nausea has gone. The waiting is killing me.:nope:


----------



## SaucySac38

When will this tiredness abate???I have never felt so wiped out all the time. Oh well.

11 weeks!!!!

So very happy to be in this spot. Bought some baby stuff yesterday. Just a few things but I wanted some things for the peanut so a sling and a carrier were acquired. Also, some cloth diaper covers. 

I'll deal with the symptoms to get a healthy peanut.


----------



## Wendyk07

SaucySac38 said:


> When will this tiredness abate???I have never felt so wiped out all the time. Oh well.
> 
> 11 weeks!!!!
> 
> So very happy to be in this spot. Bought some baby stuff yesterday. Just a few things but I wanted some things for the peanut so a sling and a carrier were acquired. Also, some cloth diaper covers.
> 
> I'll deal with the symptoms to get a healthy peanut.

There are some beautiful cloth nappy covers out there. My friend just bought a few from ebay and they are adorable. I might give cloth a go this time. :)
I will need to look at slings as well. It will be easier to get around with a new baby and a toddler if i get one. I've been looking at prams. I know i really shouldnt until i know everything is ok with this little one but i couldnt help myself. I love the pram i have and will be using it but i will need to get one of those ones that you can put a baby and a toddler in at the same time. Have to say i am not loving them so far.


----------



## SaucySac38

Even trying out the carrier and sling was fun. We had to get a carrier big enough for myself and the hubby as I won't be hauling this baby alone. After finding an extension buckle, we bought a lovely red one. 

It may have been to soon but we can only take one day at a time.


----------



## crystal443

Hey ladies :hugs: We've had a look around but haven't bought anything yet, I have my scan next Friday so hopefully I'll stop worrying when I go to that and relax a bit :) 

I cannot keep my vitamins down, I've tried taking them throughout the day, right before bed, with meals and they will not stay down...any suggestions? Someone in my journal suggested Flintstone vitamins or the gummies, I have a doc appointment Wed so I might find out then but any suggestions I will gladly take :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

Well scan day is finally here. I could barely sleep last night and have been up since 5am. The scan is at 8:15am. I am really nervous. Wish me luck. 
X


----------



## Wendyk07

crystal443 said:


> Hey ladies :hugs: We've had a look around but haven't bought anything yet, I have my scan next Friday so hopefully I'll stop worrying when I go to that and relax a bit :)
> 
> I cannot keep my vitamins down, I've tried taking them throughout the day, right before bed, with meals and they will not stay down...any suggestions? Someone in my journal suggested Flintstone vitamins or the gummies, I have a doc appointment Wed so I might find out then but any suggestions I will gladly take :thumbup:

Gheese hun, I have no idea. Hope your doctor can find a solution for you. :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck Wendy!! Get drinking!!! Post us a photo xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Its real! Theres a baby in there with a strong heartbeat. I really am pregnant. Im over the moon and cannot stop smiling. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh wendy!!!!! congratulations!!!! You must be thrilled and what an amazing scan photo you can see the arms and legs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HPMINI

Yay Wendy! Was thinking about you today! That's excellent news!!
Hopefully I'll be able to post my pictures on 1st June!!


----------



## SaucySac38

Congratulations Wendy!


----------



## crystal443

Wendyk07 said:


> Its real! Theres a baby in there with a strong heartbeat. I really am pregnant. Im over the moon and cannot stop smiling. :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee: So happy for you!!! Love the scan pic its very clear:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Saucy- when do you go for your scan?


----------



## tinkershell

Congratulations Wendy, fantastic scan pic too :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SaucySac38

Hi Crystal - I have another appointment on Monday for my 12 week listen but no scan again until 18 weeks unless they think something is wrong. I've opted for as few scans as possible. As long as the heartbeat is strong and the baby is measuring where it should be then we will wait until 18 weeks. I can't wait for Monday though! I want to hear it. I did not get to last night (I did see it at my 8+5 scan) but my uterus tilts back so we could not hear it.


----------



## crystal443

Saucy-I have the 12/13 weeks scan and that's it until 20 weeks I think...but like you if I can hear the heartbeat then it puts my mind at ease :thumbup: I haven't heard the heartbeat yet :wacko: my regular doc hasn't checked for it and I don't go to the Midwife clinic until next wed so time is dragging.


----------



## SaucySac38

Oh yeah, I saw the heartbeat on the ultrasound just flickering away. I hope to get to hear it, it will make me feel good. Why does your doctor not check for a heartbeat?


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies, I saw my gp today so that's me officially referred to ante natal. Just need to wait on an appointment now. Should be around the 11th of June I think. :)

How are you all today?


----------



## crystal443

Wendy, that's great news :) Things are moving right along for you!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies does any of you have any tips for avoiding breast pain!?
I find that if I get cold or go outside, changes of temp etc I get absolute agonising pains in my boobs and nipples. Feels like someone is stabbing them. It's total excruciating pain. It made me cry last night and all I could do for relief was jump in hot shower crying my eyes out!!!! 
Anyone same or any advice?


----------



## SaucySac38

Sorry toothfairy, I wish I had some advice. Mine were like that all the time now it is off and on. I keep a bra on as long as possible which, at least, seems to contain them but when I take it off for bed, I am sore.


----------



## Wendyk07

toothfairy29 said:


> Ladies does any of you have any tips for avoiding breast pain!?
> I find that if I get cold or go outside, changes of temp etc I get absolute agonising pains in my boobs and nipples. Feels like someone is stabbing them. It's total excruciating pain. It made me cry last night and all I could do for relief was jump in hot shower crying my eyes out!!!!
> Anyone same or any advice?

Hi Hun, my boobs are killing me but I'm not as bad as you. I did buy a sports bra that I now wear to bed which definately helps. I've also bought a few new bras which are comfortable but don't stop the pain. Wish I had an answer for you. :hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

3 months today! So excited to reach this place. One more week and first trimester is done and in the books. Never thought I would be so happy to be resembling a small walrus.


----------



## crystal443

Yaaahhhh for 3 months!!!!! I can't believe the first three months have passed :shrug: It really did fly by :thumbup:

toothfairy- I had really sore bbs like that, they thankfully don't hurt as much now but I couldn't find anything to help :nope:


----------



## SaucySac38

12 weeks visit today. Hoping to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Terangela

I am looking forward to the 12 week mark. That is when we have decided to out ourselves. Not until June 9th... it will go fast, but at the same time I wish it was now. We have our next scan on June 4th. It'll be nice seeing the changes in baby. I am wishing you could tell gender already clearly at that point. My DH won't talk names until we know gender. Also I am holding off buying anything until we know gender. This will be our last (totally said that after our last child) but DH is going to get snipped and I will get a tubal if need be. Seriously, no more babies after this one.


----------



## toothfairy29

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
12 weeks for me today!!!!! Although I think I will be put back a few days when I have my NT/dating scan next week at 13 weeks! Can't believe I got this far this time...... this is a good milestone ladies right????


----------



## SaucySac38

This is a great milestone!

Well, little wiggle butt would not stay still so I did not hear the heartbeat. Alas, I'll get over it. I will go back in two weeks or I might just wait until my next scan which is in 6 weeks. I know it is harder to hear with bigger mommas and I have a tilted uterus so 18 weeks may be a better time. Then I will see it and hear it. I don't know, still trying to decide.

My symptoms are easing and I am happy. I know it is a worrying thing but I am over being sea-sick/nauseas all the time. I look forward to just getting round. I am still pretty tired and my appetite is still iffy but my boobs are not as tender and every smell does make me gag. Baby steps!


----------



## Elski

Hi ladies!

Cautiously preg with #2. According to my dates I'd be due New Years Eve :haha: but had a quick scan at work today (perks of the job :winkwink:) which made me 8+3 and due 29th Dec. So I'm just about squeezing in to your December category!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope you are all well. WTG all you ladies that have reached the 12 week milestone. Cant wait to get there myself.

AFM - I am doing ok. I have been really dizzy for the past week. Went to my GP and was told that my BP was a little low and to take is easy. I am feeling better now though and only get dizzy when i bend or go from sitting to standing. Apparently its quite common. 

Got a bit too much sun today at the seaside so i am off for a nice cold shower. :)

x


----------



## toothfairy29

2 more sleeps til my 13 week dating and nuchal scan! Scared and excited at same time. My stomach seems to be starting to swell now and I can feel heavy hard feeling in pelvis now too. Definitely starting to feel the pregnancy growing! Not doing well in the heat. Hot feet and dizziness in the mornings.
Will report back in Tuesday with a new scan photo and new due date hopefully x x x


----------



## Wendyk07

toothfairy29 said:


> 2 more sleeps til my 13 week dating and nuchal scan! Scared and excited at same time. My stomach seems to be starting to swell now and I can feel heavy hard feeling in pelvis now too. Definitely starting to feel the pregnancy growing! Not doing well in the heat. Hot feet and dizziness in the mornings.
> Will report back in Tuesday with a new scan photo and new due date hopefully x x x

:happydance::happydance::happydance: One more sleep. Cant wait to see your pic :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Elski said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Cautiously preg with #2. According to my dates I'd be due New Years Eve :haha: but had a quick scan at work today (perks of the job :winkwink:) which made me 8+3 and due 29th Dec. So I'm just about squeezing in to your December category!


Hi Elski :hi:

Congratulations on #2. Look forward to chatting with you. :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks Wendy! Yes one more sleep!! Appt is 9.10am so nice and early!!  will post back tomorrow xx


----------



## goldie66

Hi ladies,got our 12week scan today,they have now moved me forward two days which makes me 12 weeks 3 days.
Hope everyone is keeping good and loving the little bumps starting to show 

The wee dote was sucking it's thumb.here's the photo of our wee :baby:
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## toothfairy29

Goldie congratulations!!! The photo is gorgeous!!! I'm excited for mine tomorrow now!! What's your new due date? I am supposed to be 13 wks tomorrow but expect to be put back a few days as ovulated late due to miscarriage. I bet we hve same date!!


----------



## goldie66

toothfairy29 said:


> Goldie congratulations!!! The photo is gorgeous!!! I'm excited for mine tomorrow now!! What's your new due date? I am supposed to be 13 wks tomorrow but expect to be put back a few days as ovulated late due to miscarriage. I bet we hve same date!!

Hi Toothfairy29,you will love your scan,they grow so much since last scans..
I got Jason to video it on iphone,so lovely to have..

I was 12 weeks 1 day and now 12weeks 3 days. Due date she said was 8th December.It depends how much the little baba is stretched out to measure the age..Just so happy to see the wee dote.
Only 6 months Toothfairy,yeeeeeeee..

Have a fantastic scan tomoro and enjoy,looking forward to seeing the photo..xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Scan in 40 mins. I'm totally scared!! Got butterflies and the runs!! TMI???


----------



## LalaR

Good luck toothfairy. I am sure it will all go well for you.


----------



## HPMINI

Lovely pic Goldie! Hope yours went well Toothfairy.

My first scan at 12 weeks is on Friday morning - eek!!


----------



## toothfairy29

I am back!!! All looks good. NT measurement was 2.1mm so well under the 3.5mm they like it to be. Obviously they took bloods so still have to have these checked for downs markers. The little one was being awkward and turning its back on her everytime she tried to measure! It is measuring exactly 13 wks and 7cm crown to rump which is great as I thought it would be a couple of days less as I ovulated late. So bang on the original due date of 4th December that they gave going on LMP.
Here is the little wriggler!!! Any gender guesses would be great?????
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wendyk07

goldie66 said:


> Hi ladies,got our 12week scan today,they have now moved me forward two days which makes me 12 weeks 3 days.
> Hope everyone is keeping good and loving the little bumps starting to show
> 
> The wee dote was sucking it's thumb.here's the photo of our wee :baby:


:happydance::happydance:What a fab pic. Its so clear. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

toothfairy29 said:


> I am back!!! All looks good. NT measurement was 2.1mm so well under the 3.5mm they like it to be. Obviously they took bloods so still have to have these checked for downs markers. The little one was being awkward and turning its back on her everytime she tried to measure! It is measuring exactly 13 wks and 7cm crown to rump which is great as I thought it would be a couple of days less as I ovulated late. So bang on the original due date of 4th December that they gave going on LMP.
> Here is the little wriggler!!! Any gender guesses would be great?????

:happydance::happydance: Yours is so clear as well. You must be over the moon. :happydance::happydance:

Pssst! I think GIRL. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Loving the fact that this thread is now filling up with scan pics. Mine isnt until the 15th June so a couple of weeks still to wait.

Look forward to seeing more. :)

:hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you Wendy. If you look closely on the left photo you can see it brought both its hands up to it face as we were watching it. It was very very wriggly! 
Just waiting for this bloody awful sickness to go now. Your scan will be here before you know it. It's amazing the detail you can see on them so early.


----------



## goldie66

toothfairy29 said:


> I am back!!! All looks good. NT measurement was 2.1mm so well under the 3.5mm they like it to be. Obviously they took bloods so still have to have these checked for downs markers. The little one was being awkward and turning its back on her everytime she tried to measure! It is measuring exactly 13 wks and 7cm crown to rump which is great as I thought it would be a couple of days less as I ovulated late. So bang on the original due date of 4th December that they gave going on LMP.
> Here is the little wriggler!!! Any gender guesses would be great?????

uuuck what a gorgeous photo,so clear,isn't it just fab to see the wee baba..
Makes it more real .. xxx


----------



## goldie66

Thanks Wendy looking forward to seeing your wee :baby: on the 15th,also the rest of the girlies on here..xxx


----------



## goldie66

HPMINI said:


> Lovely pic Goldie! Hope yours went well Toothfairy.
> 
> My first scan at 12 weeks is on Friday morning - eek!!

How exciting,not long now to you see wee :baby:..Can't wait to see picture HPMINI..xxx


----------



## Wendyk07

HPMINI said:


> Lovely pic Goldie! Hope yours went well Toothfairy.
> 
> My first scan at 12 weeks is on Friday morning - eek!!

:happydance::happydance: Roll on Friday. Cant wait to see your little one. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HPMINI

I can't wait either! Less than 36 hours away now! Looking forward to being able to going more public!

Having quite a clothing crisis at the moment!! I have ended up in Maternity work trousers. My originals don't fit so had to order something else. They are massive and I can't believe that I will fill them!!

Will definitely work out how to get the scan picture on here!


----------



## HPMINI

It's real!!!

12 + 3 apparently - due 11 December!! Come on baby, I know you don't really want to be born on Christmas Day!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh wow!!!!!!!!! Thats a great scan photo!! Congratulations x x x x x x did they change your date at all??

Oh and I guess GIRL!!


----------



## HPMINI

I was a bit wibbly on my LMP date at my first midwife appointment so it moved from 13 December to the 11th - but that may have been my fault!
Very excited to see a real baby - amazing! And i like your prediction!
I have decided not to find out!


----------



## toothfairy29

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:By the way.......

Can you believe my letter came today for the nuchal bloods I had at scan on tuesday??
My little one is LOW risk! 1:2800 pretty good for 39 years old. I was a wreck opening the letter. Really thrilled. Now we'll have to tell our teenage children!!!!!


----------



## HPMINI

Ah yes - I haven't any other children to tell!
But I can now go a bit more public on it and tell some people that really need to know!
The neck fluid measurement was good and will have to wait for a bit for blood results what with the bank holiday but the lady said if I hadn't heard by friday next week - all will be okay!
Thrilled and the scan picture is great! I am going round to tell the neighbours in a bit as their peace will be shattered!


----------



## toothfairy29

:happydance:You need to get a ticker too!!!


----------



## HPMINI

I've only just managed to work out how to load a photo!!! A ticker will take me ages to work out!


----------



## toothfairy29

How do you girls feel physically? Anyone got bumps yet?

I dont have a bump but have thickened out and in early maternity pants. I am starting to physically feel pregnant even though not sowing. I feel really heavy in my pelvis like carrying a bowling ball. I think I am starting to feel little flutters too.


----------



## Minimour

hi

I am going to hit 40 in 3 days time and am currently pregnant with number 3. I have 2 boys ages 9 and 5 and this baby will be my 4th pregnancy as the last one ended in miscarriage 3 years ago at 9 weeks.

Since the last experience, I have been really stressed and nervous for this one. Kept thinking I might have bad news (mis-miscarriage?) anytime until the fetal doppler I got from ebay arrived 2 days back. I found baby's heartbeat - the best birthday gift ever! The icing on the cake will be in 2 day's time when I will be having my 12 weeks scan.

I am hoping to get a girl this time since it will be the last child for me. Maybe its the age or hopefully its a girl as I've been having bad morning sickness which I never had a problem with my boys :haha:

I hope everyone will have a smooth pregnancy!


----------



## HPMINI

I don't think I have a bump. Unfortunately I had a bit of a tummy beforehand! But it does feel different and can't be held in. Certainly feels thickened. Want to stop looking fatter!
I am actually feeling fine and finally feeling like I am moving into the second trimester. Not feeling nauseous and hopefully the weeing is giving up for a bit!!
In fact as a lot of people say, if it weren't for the scan I would forget I was actually pregnant. Boobs are sore but copeable now.


----------



## toothfairy29

Minimour said:


> hi
> 
> I am going to hit 40 in 3 days time and am currently pregnant with number 3. I have 2 boys ages 9 and 5 and this baby will be my 4th pregnancy as the last one ended in miscarriage 3 years ago at 9 weeks.
> 
> Since the last experience, I have been really stressed and nervous for this one. Kept thinking I might have bad news (mis-miscarriage?) anytime until the fetal doppler I got from ebay arrived 2 days back. I found baby's heartbeat - the best birthday gift ever! The icing on the cake will be in 2 day's time when I will be having my 12 weeks scan.
> 
> I am hoping to get a girl this time since it will be the last child for me. Maybe its the age or hopefully its a girl as I've been having bad morning sickness which I never had a problem with my boys :haha:
> 
> I hope everyone will have a smooth pregnancy!

Hi there! I can understand your worries I had 2 miscarriages since September last year. Hope all is good at the scan! And happy birthday to you!! I am 40 in September!!! Not really looking forward to that!!!


----------



## Minimour

Hi Toothfairy, thanks for your kind wishes, I will keep you updated on he scan result, here's hoping we will have a smooth pregnancy ahead. Let's hope we can put all the sad episodes behind us with the comfort of this one. :hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

I definitely have a bump though still some padding is masking it. I look pregnant to me and that's all that matter now.


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies :hi:

Not been around much so i hope you are all well. The dizzieness here isnt as bad and only there if i bend or get up to quick which is a relief as it was quite scary. Other than that i have no pregnancy symptoms at all which i suppose i should be happy with but the truth is it just makes me more anxious. Eight days until my scan and i hope they fly by, i know that once i see my baby again i will relax and enjoy being pregnant.

So how is everyone?


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Wendy....Hi ladies!

I had my first day yesterday where I wasnt sick!!! Haven't been yet today but the day isn't over yet!! I am just finding now that I need to eat loads in the morning otherwise I get all shaky and dizzy. So cereal before work then a banana 10.30 is and I am starting to get shaky by lunch. Oddly once I have had lunch I seem to be ok.

Still no bump but heavy pelvis and definitely feeling it wiggle now!


----------



## HPMINI

I am sure my tum is more than flab! Looking forward to feeling wiggling! And working out that that is what I have felt!


----------



## SaucySac38

I think I am starting to feel something. It is very surreal.


----------



## toothfairy29

It felt like pushing outwards when I was sat bent over for me at first!
Huge milestone for me ladies last night. I told my 16 year old daughter about the baby!! Have been dreading her reaction but she laughed and said oh my god that means you do actually do it! She's happy!! Will tell my 14 year old son and his 17 year old daughter this weekend too I think. Just needed to get this one of the way as she is the difficult dramatic one!!!!


----------



## SaucySac38

Definitely feels weird and I am not sure it is all baby movements but it is different from anything I have felt up to this point.


----------



## LalaR

Just over 4 hours until my 12 week scan. Feeling really scared and really excited at the same time!!


----------



## Wendyk07

LalaR said:


> Just over 4 hours until my 12 week scan. Feeling really scared and really excited at the same time!!

Hi hun, 

How did you get on? Cant wait to see the pic. :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies, 

How are we all?

I have three full days of keeping myself occupied until i get to Friday morning for my scan. Doubt i will sleep much on Thursday night. :)

I have quite a belly on me already but i think they say that you get a bump quicker after youve had one. A lot of my clothes are arleady too tight and i am struggling with my work clothes you would think i had swallowed a baby lol. Thank god i only need to hide it for a few more days and only one more working one at that. :)


----------



## SaucySac38

Going to try and hear the heartbeat on Thursday. Otherwise, still a bit tired but appetite is coming back, finally, and the nausea is better (as long as I eat). Still producing gas like a college frat boy though!


----------



## LalaR

13 weeks today!! I never thought I would reach this stage. Scan on Monday was brilliant - the little thing was so active it was hard for the sonographer to get a non blurry photo.
Saucy - my gas is awful too. DH is wondering what he married!!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## goldie66

LalaR said:


> 13 weeks today!! I never thought I would reach this stage. Scan on Monday was brilliant - the little thing was so active it was hard for the sonographer to get a non blurry photo.
> Saucy - my gas is awful too. DH is wondering what he married!!:wacko:

That's a gorgeous wee photo LalaR. chuffed for ya..xxx


----------



## HPMINI

Excited to see that at 14+1 I am now growing a lemon!!

Had a go at a ticker but as you can see from below - it didn't quite work!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies

just wondered how you are all doing tiredness wise? I am almost 16 weeks now and still sick and the tiredness seems to be getting worse. I do 37.5 hours a week but this is only in 4 days I have tuesdays off to have antenatal appts, housework shopping etc. Hubby is still wanting me to be happy and social on a weekend and likes to go out during the day and maybe to eat in the evenings. I do really long days on the 4 days I work, one of them is 11.5 hour day. When I get home I barely have the energy to drive home let alone start cooking etc.

I just seem to be exhausted. I have a 14 and 16 year old and was obviously a fair bit younger when had these 2. Plus I did not work at all. 

I think that age 39, 16 weeks pregnant and working long hours is too much. Is anyone else struggling?? I am thinking I might need to try cut back some hours. But am really really stubborn and don't want to admit defeat this early??? I don't want anyone to think its my own fault for being so old???

What do you think my mature wise december buddies??? 

Also....I have midwife tuesday for 16 week appt. Looking at notes I don't think I see her again until 25 weeks?? Surely 9 weeks is too ling to go between appts???? Anything can happen with BP etc??


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well. I haven't been around much as things are a but hectic at work and I am shattered. All was well with my 12 week scan. Unfortunately the laptop broke and I cannot upload a pic from my phone. 
The dizziness has gone and I have zero symptoms for now which I am going to enjoy. 

Wendy
X


----------



## Fifipots

toothfairy29 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> just wondered how you are all doing tiredness wise? I am almost 16 weeks now and still sick and the tiredness seems to be getting worse. I do 37.5 hours a week but this is only in 4 days I have tuesdays off to have antenatal appts, housework shopping etc. Hubby is still wanting me to be happy and social on a weekend and likes to go out during the day and maybe to eat in the evenings. I do really long days on the 4 days I work, one of them is 11.5 hour day. When I get home I barely have the energy to drive home let alone start cooking etc.
> 
> I just seem to be exhausted. I have a 14 and 16 year old and was obviously a fair bit younger when had these 2. Plus I did not work at all.
> 
> I think that age 39, 16 weeks pregnant and working long hours is too much. Is anyone else struggling?? I am thinking I might need to try cut back some hours. But am really really stubborn and don't want to admit defeat this early??? I don't want anyone to think its my own fault for being so old???
> 
> What do you think my mature wise december buddies???
> 
> Also....I have midwife tuesday for 16 week appt. Looking at notes I don't think I see her again until 25 weeks?? Surely 9 weeks is too ling to go between appts???? Anything can happen with BP etc??

I had my 16 week check with MW and then she said, ok book your next appointment for 28 weeks,, I nearly fell off my chair, thinking it'll nearly be over by then!!! like you I have 2 older ones but they can help so that's a positive x


----------



## KittiKat76

I am 35 years young, almost at 20 weeks, and I still have not been hit by this so called "energy revitalisation" that we're supposed to get during hte 2nd trimester! I am constantly tired, and feeling sick all night and all morning. This is my first. So it's not like I'm running after other children like so many of you are. I do not know how you all do this over and over again!!! *awe*

I think the main thing is cut back hours at work. I have cut back just an hour a day, so now I work 35 hours a week and it really does help. I too didn't want to admit defeat, but you have someone else who is far more important to you than work! 

I have seen my Gp once, at the very beginning to confirm the pregnancy. She didn't even do a urine test to check. Then i have been to the hospital twice, once to register with midwife and for blood tests & urine, and once for my 12 week scan. That is it. NHS is really cutting back. I panic as my "what to expect when you're expecting" book says at 3 months your Gp will do this, at 4 months your GP will do this.... and I'm like NO THEY WON'T!!!!!! Glad it's not just me that worried about lack of checks.


----------



## LalaR

I saw my midwife at 10 weeks to book in (slightly later than she would have liked!) and apart from my scan appointments, I don't see anyone until 25 weeks. That's for a first pregnancy. Apparently if it was my second I would be seen less.


----------



## toothfairy29

I saw midwife at 9 weeks for booking, a 3 minute appointment at 16 weeks where ALL she did was check blood pressure then nothing until 25 weeks apart from scan. I was really shocked!!!! I feel a bit vulnerable and almost like the arent expecting much of the pregnancy or taking it seriously until 25 weeks??


----------



## KittiKat76

exactly!!! I feel like I should have had my BP checked (not since booking in) or wee'd into a cup more of something!!! I guess nature just does all the work...


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies! we haven't posted for a while? How are you all doing?

I am 20 weeks tomorrow can you believe!! I have my scan on Friday can't wait. Really scared as well though as I keep worrying something is wrong. Hoping to find out the gender too! Eeeeek!!!!!!!

When are all your scans?


----------



## HPMINI

My 20 week scan is on 27th July - so a week friday.
Not going to find out the gender though.

Bit nervous about anomalies but have decided there have been none so far (and I've worried about those) so why worry now.

May not feel like that when the 27th comes round though!


----------



## toothfairy29

20 weeks today!! What a milestone can't believe I got here after 2 miscarriages! At 39 I was starting to think it was a sign I am too old!! 

From today if in my area if I have any problems I go to labour and delivery not just the early pregnancy unit and gynae department. I know this is silly but it means a lot!
A cantaloupe and only 3 more sleeps til scan!


----------



## HPMINI

Does it feel like a cantaloupe to you?


----------



## toothfairy29

HPMINI said:


> Does it feel like a cantaloupe to you?

Ha ha!! Sometimes!! Sometimes like I'm carrying 10 cantaloupes and sometimes I'm hardly aware of it! Funny how it changes back and forth from day to day isn't it? Some days I feel it move and kick hard others back to barely a tickle. 

Are you all same?


----------



## KittiKat76

I came off anti-depressants at 9 weeks when i realised I was pregnant. I have been on them off and on since I was 18 (now 36). 
My partner of almost 4 years is used to me being a bit emotional, but right now I am taking everything personally, today I think I have burst into tears around 10 times. Feeling sorry for myself, getting pissed off because baby brain is making me feel blurry and fuzzy. 
Like I can't make decisions (even simple ones like what to get for dinner). I can't motivate myself to do stuff around the house (I do work full-time and am fine when I'm at work). Days off from work with my OH just arn't as nice anymore because I guess he feels I am crying because of something he's done (even though 50% of the time it is just random, and nothing to do with him).
The irony is I've always wanted to have children and now I'm pregnant I'm an emotional mess. I just wish I knew if this was just pregnancy hormones rearing their ugly head because it's my day off and I'm bored, or if it's depression hitting me again. AGGHH. I wish I knew. If I go to my GP she'll just prescribe drugs without even asking many questions.
I just wish I could stop bloody crying!! Anyone else going through this too??


----------



## HPMINI

This morning's picture! All going well apparently! :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

KittiKat76 said:


> I came off anti-depressants at 9 weeks when i realised I was pregnant. I have been on them off and on since I was 18 (now 36).
> My partner of almost 4 years is used to me being a bit emotional, but right now I am taking everything personally, today I think I have burst into tears around 10 times. Feeling sorry for myself, getting pissed off because baby brain is making me feel blurry and fuzzy.
> Like I can't make decisions (even simple ones like what to get for dinner). I can't motivate myself to do stuff around the house (I do work full-time and am fine when I'm at work). Days off from work with my OH just arn't as nice anymore because I guess he feels I am crying because of something he's done (even though 50% of the time it is just random, and nothing to do with him).
> The irony is I've always wanted to have children and now I'm pregnant I'm an emotional mess. I just wish I knew if this was just pregnancy hormones rearing their ugly head because it's my day off and I'm bored, or if it's depression hitting me again. AGGHH. I wish I knew. If I go to my GP she'll just prescribe drugs without even asking many questions.
> I just wish I could stop bloody crying!! Anyone else going through this too??

Sorry you are feeling this way. I'm not nearly as bad but I am crying at least once a day for no reason just now. I'm not down though and am still enjoying everything. If you are down I would speak to your GP, or maybe your midwife would be able to help. Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## KittiKat76

didn't mean to stop the thread with my crying-talk! And the crying has stopped! Well no, occassionally something silly on the tele sets me off, but it IS better. Bloody olympians crying when getting their medals sets me crying right now. he he


----------



## LalaR

Glad you are better Kat. The olympics have been so emotional haven't they? We went down last week to see a few things - amazing.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies! How are we all doing? Is anyone else still following this thread?

I am 26 wks tomorrow! Into double figures today with 99 days to go!


----------



## KittiKat76

I still follow! Tomorrow I am officially 6 months. Of course in weeks I was 6 months weeks ago (hate all that confusion). My bump is finally beginning to show and we are not panicking about decorating the lounge before she arrives! Eek. How are you all gorgeous mummies? Stretch marks? Craving a nice cold glass of rosé like I am? Stretching pains?


----------



## toothfairy29

No stretch marks for me yet!!!! My bump isn't that big really and people are shocked when I say how far I am. Have put on about 7lb but was but overweight pre pregnancy so this is fine. I haven't had any negative reaction about being pregnant at almost 40 yet! Only remarks are that I must be mad as my other kids are 14 and 16!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Haven't been on much since my laptop was stolen and my phone doesn't cope with this forum very well.

I am doing fine and so is the baby. Baby wouldn't play ball when we went for the 20 week scan so we ended up going back 4 times. 

Found out that I'm having a girl. I am over the moon. 

X


----------



## KittiKat76

Wendy have you tried using this forum on mobile phone mode? I spotted it last week at the top of the main page. Clicked on it and now it only takes seconds to load. I have a blackberry and before I had to wait ages for each page. Try it x


----------



## HPMINI

Hi all!

Can't believe I am in the third trimester. Very exciting.

Lots to do and get but we're getting there!


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats on 3rd tri!! I am 29 wks today. Can't decide if it's dragging or flying though!!!


----------

